# Gedaan had moeten zijn/worden



## ThomasK

Ik wil gewoonlijk veel tijd aan besteden aan dit soort passiefvormen maar ze zijn relatief courant, merk ik toch.

Ik wilde graag wat theorie daarover vinden (regels, achtergrond) en zocht in de ANS, maar leek niet echt te vinden wat ik zocht, onder andere omdat ik niet heel zeker ben van de naam van zo'n tijd. Ik zou het spontaan een conditionalis II noemen, of een conditionalis perfectum, een voorwaardelijke wijs dus, vermoed ik  --- of kan je het ook een futurum preteriti (perfectum) noemen? [_ik zal het gedaan hebben > ik zei dat ik het gedaan zou hebben]_ Ik vind wel verwijzingen naar voorwaardelijke zinnen, maar niet naar de werkwoordvormen die je daar gebruikt. Zoek ik fout?

De centrale vraag is dan: ik vind beide vormen, en acht ze ietwat verschillend: resultaat vs. handeling zelf. Klopt dat?

Verwijzingen naar regels en achtergrond zijn welkom.


----------



## bibibiben

Het had gedaan moeten zijn: plusquamperfectum, dat een niet-gerealiseerde werking uitdrukt. Het plusquamperfectum vervangt hier het futurum exactum praeteriti. In de lijdende vorm klinkt het futurum exactum praeteriti nogal merkwaardig: het zou gedaan hebben moeten zijn.

Meer informatie:
Het gebruik van het imperfectum en het plusquamperfectum.

Het gebruik van het futurum praeteriti (zou(den) + infinitief)           en het futurum exactum praeteriti (zou(den) +           hebben/zijn + voltooid deelwoord).


----------



## ThomasK

Dat is dus inderdaad wat ik zocht, hartelijk dank!

Ik had wel gevreesd dat ik op een of andere manier fout zocht en daardoor niet vond wat ik zocht. Toch bijzonder dat ik dat niet vond, vind ik, ondanks gebruik van termen als "conditionalis" (terwijl ik anderzijds bijna nooit zou spreken over een "conditionele" zin, wel over een voorwaardelijke), "voorwaardelijke wijs", enz., bij het gebruik van de ANS-zoekfunctie.


----------



## bibibiben

Het verschil tussen de variant met _worden_ en die met _zijn_ had ik nog niet beantwoord. Het verschil wordt waarschijnlijk het best zichtbaar als je de bedrijvende vorm erbij zet:

Bedrijvend: Hij zou het hebben moeten doen = Hij had het moeten doen.
Lijdend: Het had (door hem) gedaan moeten worden.

Bedrijvend: Hij had het (al) gedaan moeten hebben.
Lijdend: Het had (al) (door hem) gedaan moeten zijn.

In mijn vorige post zei ik dat het gebruik van de futurum exactum praeteriti in de lijdende zinnen nogal merkwaardig Nederlands oplevert, maar bij nader inzien denk ik dat het simpelweg fout Nederlands is. Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat iemand ooit zulke gedrochten in de mond zal nemen.


----------



## ThomasK

Hartelijk dank. Dat lijkt mij de perfecte verklaring; ik had er nooit aan gedacht. Hoe zou je beide tijden/wijzen (werkwoordsvormen) dan noemen?

Ik krijg ze inderdaad ook niet uit mijn strot. De complexiteit wordt te groot, lijkt mij.


----------



## bibibiben

1. Hij zou het hebben moeten doen.
= Het zou hebben gemoeten (= futurum exactum praeteriti) dat hij het deed.
= Het had gemoeten (= plusquamperfectum) dat hij het deed.
Beide vormen drukken een irrealis uit.

2. Hij had het gedaan moeten hebben.
= Het zou hebben gemoeten (= futurum exactum praeteriti) dat hij het (al) gedaan had.
= Het had gemoeten (= plusquamperfectum) dat hij het (al) gedaan had.
Beide vormen drukken opnieuw een irrealis uit.

Meer informatie op Inleiding, met name onder 2a en 2b. Helaas is de informatie incompleet en is de lay-out hinderlijk rommelig.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik las net verklaringen op taalunieversum.org, die ook vreselijk moeilijk te begrijpen zijn, of toch voor wie als leek die zaken wil begrijpen, of minstens omslachtig.

Begrijp ik dan dat we dan de tijd van de lijdende vorm niet kunnen benoemen?. Ik dacht spontaan aan een FEP voor (1) en een PP voor (2)...


----------



## bibibiben

Dezelfde redenering kun je opzetten voor de lijdende vorm:

1. Het had gedaan moeten worden.
= Het zou hebben gemoeten (= futurum exactum praeteriti) dat het gedaan werd.
= Het had gemoeten (= plusquamperfectum) dat het gedaan werd.
Beide vormen drukken een irrealis is.

2. Het had gedaan moeten zijn.
= Het zou hebben gemoeten (= futurum exactum praeteriti) dat het gedaan was.
= Het had gemoeten (= plusquamperfectum) dat het gedaan was.
Beide vormen drukken opnieuw een irrealis uit.

De opsplitsing van deze uiting in een hoofdzin en een bijzin laat trouwens goed zien dat toevoeging van een hulpwerkwoord de complicatie met zich meebrengt dat er twee tijdsvormen verweven raken: die welke bij het hulpwerkwoord hoort (hier: moeten) en die welke bij het hoofdwerkwoord hoort (hier: doen). Eigenlijk kun je dus ook niet zeggen in welke tijdsvorm een uiting als _het had gedaan moeten zijn_ of _hij had het gedaan moeten hebben_ staat. Je kunt alleen zinnige uitspraken doen over hulpwerkwoord en hoofdwerkwoord afzonderlijk. Ik neem aan dat je vooral geïnteresseerd bent in het gecompliceerde _moeten_ (en niet in het hoofdwerkwoord), dus heb ik me in mijn antwoorden op het hulpwerkwoord gericht.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik denk inderdaad dat ik in "moeten" geïnteresseerd ben, hoewel ik spontaan zou zeggen dat ik geïnteresseerd ben in dat gecompliceerde spel van "moeten" met die andere hulpwerkwoorden. Maar ik vind de constructie niet zo courant om er veel tijd aan te besteden, ook niet bij gevorderden, omdat ze niet danig vaak voorkomt, lijkt mij... Hartelijk dank nog voor de prima antwoorden!


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Maar ik vind de constructie niet zo courant om er veel tijd aan te besteden, ook niet bij gevorderden, omdat ze niet danig vaak voorkomt, lijkt mij...



Het kenmerk van het Nederlands is toch juist dat de hulpwerkwoorden met liefde allerlei combinaties aangaan? De voorbeelden hieronder zijn geenszins theoretisch, maar juist alledaagse kost:
Hij kan dat gewild hebben
Hij heeft het kunnen doen.
Had hij dat mogen doen?
Hij kan het gedaan hebben.
Hij wil dat nu al gedaan hebben.
Had dat niet al gedaan moeten zijn?
Hij hoeft het niet te hebben gedaan.
Hij zou het wel hebben mogen doen.

En het kan nog wilder, zonder dat het onwaarschijnlijk wordt:
Het moest niet mogen.
Dat mocht hij willen.
Ik zou het hem hebben willen zien doen.
Ik had jou wel 'ns willen zien durven blijven staan kijken, mocht hij dat hebben willen doen.


----------



## ThomasK

Prima, ik ga in principe volkomen akkoord, en zeker voor wat betreft de eerste lijst. Op de niveaus die ik heb, zijn de andere vormen (vanaf "Hij wil...") minder gebruikelijk, en vandaar dat ik de details ervan niet vaak behandel...


----------

